# Anyone doing PG-13 RPs?



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 26, 2020)

Everyone is doing kinky stuff like why??? What about the BaBiEs?!

Anyway im open to Friendly rps, im willing to ship my bb Carla ^^


----------



## Laval-Uborn (Apr 1, 2020)

Yeah! What about the young innocent children at home :<<<


----------



## FrostHeart (Apr 1, 2020)

Laval-Uborn said:


> Yeah! What about the young innocent children at home :<<<


Agreed


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Apr 1, 2020)

...so....Furaffinity just banned my furaffinity account because im TOO YOUNG, im flipping 13 wdym?!?


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 1, 2020)

UwUCarlaUwU said:


> ...so....Furaffinity just banned my furaffinity account because im TOO YOUNG, im flipping 13 wdym?!?


It happens when it finds out you lied about your age. So if you did have it set to 16 then they found out you are 13 it auto bans you. It happens almost everywhere


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Apr 1, 2020)

but i made a mistake tho  i really hope they understand that


----------



## Raever (Apr 1, 2020)

UwUCarlaUwU said:


> ...so....Furaffinity just banned my furaffinity account because im TOO YOUNG, im flipping 13 wdym?!?



Maybe don't lie? XD



UwUCarlaUwU said:


> but i made a mistake tho  i really hope they understand that



Ah yes I'm sure you definitely accidentally said you were of legal age. That's such a mistake.


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Apr 1, 2020)

i did tho


----------



## FrostHeart (Apr 1, 2020)

UwUCarlaUwU said:


> but i made a mistake tho  i really hope they understand that


If they knew how to read, they'd see that you corrected it in your title...
I'd suggest contacting a staff and seeing if they can correct it.


----------



## Raever (Apr 1, 2020)

UwUCarlaUwU said:


> i did tho



Alright. I'll believe it was a mistake if you can tell me how you forgot that you were thirteen instead of sixteen (a three year difference). XD

Was it just you accidentally picking the wrong birth year or something?


----------



## FrostHeart (Apr 1, 2020)

Raever said:


> Alright. I'll believe it was a mistake if you can tell me how you forgot that you were thirteen instead of sixteen (a three year difference). XD


C'mon, no need to be like that...


----------



## Raever (Apr 1, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> C'mon, no need to be like that...



I'm sorry to me it just sounds sketchy. :/

I'd understand if it was a matter of, "Hey I misclicked the birth year when registering" or "Hey I lied about my age because I thought I had to be sixteen to join" (because at least it would be the truth), but the word choice makes it sound like the OP was just lying to have fun, instead of an actual mistake. So I wanted to see their reasoning, and how they made the mistake, in order to better understand their position.


----------



## FrostHeart (Apr 1, 2020)

Raever said:


> I'm sorry to me it just sounds sketchy. :/


That's not sketchy - having nudity in your avatar is sketchy................
I'm still pissed, sorry if I came off rude


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Apr 1, 2020)

srsly im 13 tho  why do i sound sketchy?


----------



## Raever (Apr 1, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> That's not sketchy - having nudity in your avatar is sketchy................
> I'm still pissed, sorry if I came off rude



What got you mad? XD


----------



## Raever (Apr 1, 2020)

UwUCarlaUwU said:


> srsly im 13 tho  why do i sound sketchy?



Eh. Don't worry about it.
I've just seen a lot of bad people and not many good ones. Excuse the assumption.


----------



## FrostHeart (Apr 1, 2020)

Raever said:


> What got you mad? XD


Me and Carla both stumbled upon a user who had a... ding-a-ling in his avatar pic.
I know it's his business, but keep it on FA main page!


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Apr 1, 2020)

and he asked if he could, "Get to know me better"


----------



## Raever (Apr 1, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> Me and Carla both stumbled upon a user who had a... ding-a-ling in his avatar pic.
> I know it's his business, but keep it on FA main page!



I can see why that would be scarring lol.


----------



## FrostHeart (Apr 1, 2020)

UwUCarlaUwU said:


> and he asked if he could, "Get to know me better"


That still sounds creepy, coming from him. XD


----------



## Raever (Apr 1, 2020)

UwUCarlaUwU said:


> and he asked if he could, "Get to know me better"



You can always report that behavior. Especially since you're a minor.


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Apr 1, 2020)

i did, one of my friends told me some moderators i should talk to about it.


----------



## FrostHeart (Apr 1, 2020)

Raever said:


> You can always report that behavior. Especially since you're a minor.


She already did. I was a bit upset mainly because of Carla... wether she's 16 or 13, she's still young!


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Apr 1, 2020)

He's like 18 what the heck...


----------



## Raever (Apr 1, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> She already did. I was a bit upset mainly because of Carla... wether she's 16 or 13, she's still young!



If it's reported it's reported.
What else is there to do aside from block the member? I'm not saying it wasn't disgusting, but maybe go do something fun and relaxing instead of derailing a thread.

Though that being said...again, in the US Sixteen years of age (well, 15, 16, or 17 depending on the state but I'm going by my state which is sixteen) is a *legal age*. 

So, that's what happens when someone thinks you're a certain age that you aren't. Not to mention the guy talking to her thought that he was only two years older, thanks to the fact that she made an accident and her profile was a lie.

I'd just block him, report the message if you really wanna feel better about the situation, and then go off on your own merry way. I can assure you that if her profile said she was sixteen, and a guy of age eighteen flirted with her, it's not that big of a deal. It was a misunderstanding caused by false information in her profile.

Thankfully nothing escalated.


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Apr 1, 2020)

I mean, he should've read the account, it clearly says im 13,


----------



## Raever (Apr 1, 2020)

UwUCarlaUwU said:


> I mean, he should've read the account, it clearly says im 13,



Did this happen before or after your account was changed? :/


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Apr 1, 2020)

wdym?


----------



## Raever (Apr 1, 2020)

UwUCarlaUwU said:


> wdym?



Was the eighteen year old flirting with you while your profile was listed as sixteen and there was no warning in it? Or was it after it was changed and you added the warning?


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Apr 1, 2020)

no, he started talking last night at like 3:00 am, i found out i made the mistake when i made my acc, and put in a disclaimer.


----------



## Raever (Apr 1, 2020)

UwUCarlaUwU said:


> no, he started talking last night at like 3:00 am, i found out i made the mistake when i made my acc, and put in a disclaimer.



If he started before you realized it was an account error, and before you included the warning that you have now - then it was clearly a mistake on his part that resulted due to your own mistake on your profile setup. 

Again, thankfully it didn't escalate, but there's no use being angry someone who likely wouldn't have sent anything had your profile been correct from the beginning. Hopefully, admins can fix your profile, and that will be the end of it.


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Apr 1, 2020)

alright, i made a post about it, hopefully a moderator or a admin notices it and helps me out ^w^ thanks for helping btw!


----------



## Raever (Apr 1, 2020)

UwUCarlaUwU said:


> alright, i made a post about it, hopefully a moderator or a admin notices it and helps me out ^w^ thanks for helping btw!



No problem. There's a lot of danger in falsely accusing someone. It's best to get all information out there in one post, rather than to make someone look bad just because you didn't realize something and forgot to mention it.


----------



## Jwolfan (Dec 17, 2020)

UwUCarlaUwU said:


> Everyone is doing kinky stuff like why??? What about the BaBiEs?!
> 
> Anyway im open to Friendly rps, im willing to ship my bb Carla ^^


I'm down the most nsfw that would happen is non discriptive accidental flashing for comedy


----------

